# Prayer request



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Today has been an emotional drain. I could use some prayers for wisdom and encouragement. Thanks!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll pray for your strength to ask the man up above for guidance. Good luck! Stay strong.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You got it brother! Praying for you. Trust in the Lord thru it all. He is right there with you.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Stay strong....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Through him I can do all things.Donei


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers. Every time I would begin to pray I could not form a thought. I give God glory and praise for always being in control.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

You keep him in perfect peace whose mind is stayed on thee, Keep your mind focused on the Lord. also rest in the Lord and what He has done and will do for you.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Look to Him...

Prayers headed up and keep your chin up.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

_Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. Philippians 4:6_

Harder said than done, but oh so peaceful when you can turn it over to God. Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Some of my closest moments with God are when I was in desperate need. I've seen is miracles, I have felt Gods blessings. I learned allot about his mercy when he had me on my knees. Trust me, he is working his purpose. You will be a stronger person when he is finished. Keeping you and everyone else on this board in my prayers. I tell you, when it rains it pours. It's hard to talk about but I know of about ten people in the past month who has passed because of cancer. All the way from 8 year olds up to 43 year olds. Absolutely heartbreaking. People need God today, and those who seek him will be blessed. Christ said he will be with us during the storms and we just have to have faith he will be pulling us out of it. Emanuel..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

prayer sent.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Done brother!


----------

